# Quand le bar était fermé...



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Ou les riches heures de la résistance macgéenne.

Hé oui les enfants, je vous parle ici dun temps que les plus jeunes dentre vous nont pas pu connaitre...
En ce temps là, la vie était moins facile. 
Maintenant, vous, les jeunes, tout vous est dû, les forums sont toujours ouverts, libres daccès, à part cet endroit glauque, la cave, quon se demande bien à quoi quelle sert, vu quon peut pas y mettre des messages plein de smilies dedans...

Face à votre belle insouciance, certains vétérans séchangent souvent de furtifs regards entendus, des regards lourds de sens, parfois chargés de larmes, qui veulent dire : Il faut les excuser, ils nont pas connu la Grande Fermeture.

La Grande Fermeture...

Cétait il y a si peu de temps et si longtemps à la fois.
Un matin, au réveil... nous trouvâmes le bar fermé. De tristes portes closes...
Impossible dy poster une connerie, même un smilie, même pas un !
On ne pouvait que contempler en silence ce vide effroyable.
La Fermeture devait être temporaire au départ. Pour deux ou trois jours je crois, mais je ne suis plus très sûr : quand jévoque ce triste épisode, mes souvenirs sembrouillent, comme si ma mémoire préférait occulter certains passages parmi les plus douloureux de cette sombre époque...

Mais la Fermeture se prolongea...
Bien vite, plus personne ne se souvint de la cause de ce cataclysme. Seul le résultat importait : on ne pouvait plus aller au bar.
Les premiers temps ne furent que larmes, douleur sourde et frustration.
Les plus faibles dentre nous y restèrent, ou pire, partirent sinscrire sur macbidule. Certains ne revinrent jamais...
Quand je ferme les yeux en repensant à cette première période, jentends encore les lamentations désespérées de mes camarades, leurs sanglots longs et leurs cris de rage...

Mais la nature commença petit à petit à reprendre ses droits.
Tels des insectes après une catastrophe nucléaire, nous sortîmes peu à peu de nos terriers, redécouvrant un monde qui jamais plus ne serait comme avant.
Beaucoup dentre nous saventurèrent dans vous êtes ici, partageant avec les autres leur expérience toute nouvelle. Certains se mirent même à accueillir les nouveaux à la porte de présentez-vous... Il y en a qui nen sont pas revenus...

Les plus hardis allèrent même explorer des terres jusqualors inconnues : les forums techniques. 
Javoue moi-même avoir fait quelques excursions dans ce monde étrange, en quête dun nouveau havre de paix. Jy retrouvai dailleurs un certain monsieur 77, qui avait disparu depuis très longtemps.
Il avait passé les lignes ennemies bien avant la Fermeture. Lignoble vendu...
Mais ceci est une autre histoire...

Toujours est-il que, le temps aidant, la résistance finit par sorganiser.
Hé oui les enfants, sur Macgé, le maquis existe, je lai fréquenté.
Un groupe de rebelles se mit en place, et notre calvaire prit un autre visage : ce forum amputé devint une nouvelle aire de jeux, le théâtre dactivités nouvelles. De nouveaux moyens dexpression firent leur apparition.
Nous redécouvrîmes le plaisir dêtre ensemble, la joie de vivre, nos rires cristallins de grands enfants insouciants se firent à nouveau entendre. 
Cachés, oeuvrant dans lombre, mais de nouveau là. 
De sombres arrière-salles itinérantes apparurent, le marché noir sorganisa, de nouveaux amis nous accueillirent, lon fit ripaille, se gavant de toasts au foie gras, fumant des cigares, buvant de lalcool de contrebande.
Lon fit même un voyage organisé au Kenya, histoire de déconner...

La vie redevenait enfin douce. Linsouciance revenue, nous en oubliâmes même notre révolution.

Et puis un jour, le bar rouvrit.
Un bar tout neuf, avec sa nouvelle salle de jeux toute propre, sa cave, accueillant les vestiges dun passé à jamais perdu, sa rubrique de discussions sérieuses, ses avertos, ses modos, et sa cohorte habituelle de nouveaux arrivants, inconscients de laventure humaine qui venait de se dérouler juste là, sous leurs pieds...

Maintenant que tout ça est fini, quand je recroise un ancien résistant au comptoir, nous ne manquons jamais déchanger un clin doeil. 
Un clin doeil qui signifie que nous noublierons jamais.
Un clin doeil qui veut dire cétait lbon temps, hein?...

Car en repensant à ces joies et ces peines, je me dis que linterdit a un bien meilleur goût... Que le whisky de contrebande est plus savoureux que la bière dici...
Le bar est de nouveau là, mais plus rien ne sera comme avant... Nous avons goûté au fruit défendu, cest trop tard...

Oh et puis m*rde.
Dis Benjamin?
Tu veux pas refermer le bar, en fait?


----------



## Patamach (7 Octobre 2006)

Ben sinon y'a toujours le bar de macbidouille ... 

On y croise des gens tr&#232;s fr&#233;quentables, bien peign&#233;s et sentant bon le parfum bic.

Et on y boit les meilleurs jus d'orange du web.

...


----------



## benjamin (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh et puis m*rde.
> Dis Benjamin?
> Tu veux pas refermer le bar, en fait?



Conclusion qui m'est venue avant même la lecture de ces dernières lignes. 
Faudrait un jour que je fasse une compilation de vos sorties dans les commentaires de profils, tiens (vous n'avez pas réussi à me semer, rassurez-vous  ). :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> vous n'avez pas réussi à me semer, rassurez-vous  . :love:



T'aurais pu le dire quand même, on était pas sûr, c'est salaud de laisser planer le doute comme ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

*Qu'est-ce que tu racontes bien, ma pustule...* :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Faudrait un jour que je fasse une compilation de vos sorties dans les commentaires de profils, tiens ...



Et hop! Qui c'est-y qui vient de gagner une place de biographe de la horde? Hmmmm?
Un petit jeune qui n'en veut...
Alors, dis moi comment s'appelle ton prénom, mon Benjamin? ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et hop! Qui c'est-y qui vient de gagner une place de biographe de la horde? Hmmmm?
> Un petit jeune qui n'en veut...
> Alors, dis moi comment s'appelle ton prénom, mon Benjamin? ...


D'autant plus que l'id&#233;e d'une compil' avait &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233;e d&#233;s le d&#233;part.
Je suis bien content que Benjamin se soit d&#233;vou&#233;, j'avais un peu la flemme...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

*LE bar était fermé*
pile poil à l'époque où j'avais plus l'internette.

J'ai trouvé ça d'un goût exquis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'autant plus que l'id&#233;e d'une compil' avait &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233;e d&#233;s le d&#233;part.
> Je suis bien content que Benjamin se soit d&#233;vou&#233;, j'avais un peu la flemme...



J'avais d&#233;couvert cette compil' il ya un moment et par pure flemme et devant le nombre de pages, j'ai laiss&#233; fil&#233; (de toute fa&#231;on j'avais rat&#233; le coche et presque d&#233;couvert le poteau rose le jour avant la r&#233;ouverture ...). Je me suis mise &#224; la lecture de ces quelques 1 000 (enfin presque mais quand m&#234;me) commentaires il y a quelques jours et j'ai pass&#233;e une bonne soir&#233;e &#224; me poiler : bobby se demandant si un admin ou un modo lisaient les pages concern&#233;es, les escapades dans pr&#233;sentez vous ... Je dois dire que c'est tr&#232;s bien document&#233; et qu'on peut aller y fouiller comme dans une cave et appr&#233;cier m&#234;me si on a pas particip&#233;


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2006)

Vous n'&#234;tes que des glands et le ch&#234;ne est las.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Maintenant que tout ça est fini, quand je recroise un ancien résistant au comptoir, nous ne manquons jamais déchanger un clin doeil.
> Un clin doeil qui signifie que nous noublierons jamais.
> Un clin doeil qui veut dire cétait lbon temps, hein?...


C'était le bon temps.


----------



## r0m1 (7 Octobre 2006)

Un vrai grand malade ce Bobby, mais quelle verve, quelle verve !!!!!


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2006)

De temps en temps, &#231;a me reprend encore un peu. Je vais, tel un num&#233;rologiste aveugle, &#224; la recherche de profils invisibles et pourtant &#233;vocateurs, que je garde en bookmarks pour le jour o&#249;...

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux, bobby, du souvenir de tes visites guid&#233;es dans le maquis.
:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'&#233;tait le bon temps.


Qu'est-ce que tu le fais bien...



edit :
Un jour on y retournera, mon bon Rezba, tu verras...
Et ils seront tous jaloux!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

Perso, je ne comprends rien du tout. 

C'est quoi cette histoire de maquis, de fois gras et de safari au Kenya. 

En tout cas, si on me questionne, je n'ai aucun *commentaire* &#224; faire. 


Est-ce que quelqu'un poss&#232;de la totalit&#233; des bookmarks?


----------



## Patamach (7 Octobre 2006)

*Boite de nuit "le Maquis", banlieue de Rodez, 0H42, Mars 2006*

- Bonsoir nous sommes 1 
- Désolé c'est une soirée privée. Veuillez vous mettre de côté s'il vous plait 

Laisse rentrer un type bizarre tout orange qui lui claque la bise.

- Si je vous fais un bisou je rentre? :love:
- Ma main sur ta gueule si tu me touches :casse:
- Bon ... aurevoir Mademoiselle  ---> course à pied.


J'ai fini  au KFC à jouer au casse brique sur mon portable.
Pas cool la fermeture du bar.



:style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Boh, Patamach, t'as jamais &#233;t&#233; refoul&#233; de nulle part, si?
T'as pas cherch&#233; &#224; rejoindre la dissidence c'est tout...


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un possède la totalité des bookmarks?



Une visite guidée des catacombes ? Il risque d'y avoir quelques squelettes ici ou là. Pas facile de trouver la sortie parfois.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

La fermeture, c'&#233;tait marrant


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La fermeture, c'&#233;tait marrant


Ou "comment dire en une phrase ce que certains d&#233;veloppent en une page", par Dark-Tintin.
Concision, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Ouai, je suis concret.


----------



## Melounette (7 Octobre 2006)

Ah ouais c'était marrant mais je referais pas. En plus j'ai toujours été à la traine à voir au dernier moment les "toast au foie gras rulez" et les "safari-au-kenya rulez", et vous aviez déjà fui ailleurs.  Mais ceci-dit, une vraie partie de plaisir de vous lire. Comme maintenant. Sacré Bobby, un vrai fou rire. 
P'tin, non, moi il me manquerait le bar. 
En plus dans les forums techniques, ils font peur.:affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Ouai, je referais pas quand m&#234;me,



> Les blagues les plus courtes sont les meilleures




:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> P'tin, non, moi il me manquerait le bar.
> En plus dans les forums techniques, ils font peur.:affraid:




*Ben il te restera*
toujours la possibilité d'aller divaguer dans présentez-vous...


----------



## Melounette (7 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ben il te restera*
> toujours la possibilité d'aller divaguer dans présentez-vous...


Gna gna gna
Non, déjà fait et on rencontre des gens bizarre qui vous poursuivent le cassoulet à la main. 
En même temps, c'est vrai, ça me manque cette époque. Ca fait un bail que vous n'avez plus visité mon TDB. Je ne fais plus partie de vos nioubes/cibles favoris. Je vous lis bien, vous allez voir ailleurs. C'est triste. 
Beuwâââââh, refermez le bar, je veux que le pur fils, il me snooooobe....et..et..que Patoch m'envoie du cassouleeeeet...et ...et...je veux être la nioube d'avaaaaant... snirrrfffl


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Une visite guidée des catacombes ? Il risque d'y avoir quelques squelettes ici ou là. Pas facile de trouver la sortie parfois.



Un p'tit tour au (le)Klub, peut-être?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Conclusion qui m'est venue avant m&#234;me la lecture de ces derni&#232;res lignes.
> Faudrait un jour que je fasse une compilation de vos sorties dans les commentaires de profils, tiens (vous n'avez pas r&#233;ussi &#224; me semer, rassurez-vous  ). :love:


&#231;a, j'en ai jamais dout&#233;. En revanche, des ombres subsistent...

Quand l'as tu appris? 


Comment l'as-tu appris? C'est &#231;a la vrai question. 

Est-ce qu'un tra&#238;tre nous a balanc&#233;s? As-tu un hack VBull qui t'averti quand une activit&#233; anormale se d&#233;roule dans le profil d'un posteur mort?
 Ou bien, mais &#231;a je ne crois pas, est-ce gr&#226;ce &#224; ta grande intelligence et ta l&#233;gendaire perspicacit&#233; que tu as d&#233;couvert le pot-aux-roses?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un traître nous a balancés?



La faux-culerie, poussé à ce point ultime, finit par acquérir des vertus hallucinogènes...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La faux-culerie, pouss&#233; &#224; ce point ultime, finit par acqu&#233;rir des vertus hallucinog&#232;nes...


J'en ai fais des saloperies, cher ami. 

Mais balancez la r&#233;sistance, &#231;a, jamais! 




_Et puis, casser un jouet, c'est pas mon genre. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'en ai fais des saloperies, cher ami.
> 
> Mais balancez la résistance, ça, jamais!



Alors que balancer Bobby dans le profil de Patoch' ça par contre ça pose pas de problème, hein crevure!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors que balancer Bobby dans le profil de Patoch' ça par contre ça pose pas de problème, hein crevure!


Voil&#224;, t'as saisi la nuance. 

Les potes, non. Un pote, oui.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors que balancer Bobby dans le profil de Patoch' ça par contre ça pose pas de problème, hein crevure!




Ed c'est qu'un*e*... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ed c'est qu'un*e*... :rateau:


Pla&#238;t-il?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Plait-elle ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Plait-elle ?


Tu traites Ed de gonzesse l&#224;?

Mineur ou pas mineur, &#231;a va chier...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Sale Blork ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Plaît-il?



Je crois qu'il n'a pas eu ses BN pour le goûter...
On nourrit le lardon?
T'en dis quoi? ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pris des granolas :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je crois qu'il n'a pas eu ses BN pour le goûter...
> On nourrit le lardon?
> T'en dis quoi? ...



J'ai plus de munitions. 

Tu veux bien lui mettre une double-ration? Je t'en serai gré.  



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai pris des granolas :rateau:



'tit con.
Tu vas voir ce que c'est que la solidarité des membres de la Horde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai plus de munitions.
> 
> Tu veux bien lui mettre une double-ration? Je t'en serai gré.



Rodjeur! Missile launched... :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur! Missile launched... :style:


Merci &#224; toi. Je t'en dois une. 

Bobby?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci &#224; toi. Je t'en dois une.
> 
> Bobby?


W&#233; w&#233; w&#233; j'veux bien!
Par contre faites p&#233;ter un lien, j'ai pas d'image l&#224;... Enfin que des filles &#224; poil, son p&#232;re va me tomber dessus si je fais &#231;a...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Wé wé wé j'veux bien!
> Par contre faites péter un lien, j'ai pas d'image là... Enfin que des filles à poil, son père va me tomber dessus si je fais ça...



http://recettes.viabloga.com/images/Cassoulet_assiette.jpg   ... Sers toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> http://recettes.viabloga.com/images/Cassoulet_assiette.jpg   ... Sers toi



Merci mon Patou. 

Edit :
Ah quel tocard!!!
J'ai appuy&#233; sur entr&#233;e pour passer &#224; la ligne et coller l'image apr&#232;s un petit texte d'intro, et le coup est parti tout seul! 
Quel blaireau je fais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah quel tocard!!!
> J'ai appuyé sur entrée pour passer à la ligne et coller l'image après un petit texte d'intro, et le coup est parti tout seul!
> Quel blaireau je fais...



Puceau du boulage rouge!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puceau du boulage rouge!


Dis donc, &#231;a va hein, chacun sa sp&#233;cialit&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis donc, &#231;a va hein, chacun sa sp&#233;cialit&#233;.


Allez, c'est pas grave. C'est l'intention qui compte. 

Et comme t'es has-been, on s'y attendait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez, c'est pas grave. C'est l'intention qui compte.
> 
> Et comme t'es has-been, on s'y attendait.


_Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Ed_the_Head._

Mais pitin, j'veux pas lui en offrir, j'veux lui en enlever!!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Patoch, quand je peux, je te mets une "pitite" image de 4000x3000 si ça ta gène  




:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu vas voir ce que c'est que la solidarité des membres de la Horde.




Dans ce cas là à 3 ça fait plutôt lachetée...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Pas de "e" &#224; l&#226;chet&#233;. 

Une quatri&#232;me? 
Mado?


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas de "e" à lâcheté.
> 
> Une quatrième?
> Mado?




Lui je peux pas. Ça coute trop cher détournement de mineur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Ed_the_Head._
> 
> Mais pitin, j'veux pas lui en offrir, j'veux lui en enlever!!!!!!


Quel menteur ce type, &#231;a fait une &#233;ternit&#233; qu'il ne m'a pas boul&#233;.  


Par contre, Macelene... :rose: J'en suis tout retourn&#233;.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> http://recettes.viabloga.com/images/Cassoulet_assiette.jpg   ... Sers toi





*Je savais pas*
que t'&#233;tais pote avec Num, mon Dupont.




:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Bobby, notre Bobby, mon Bobby 

Z'ètes tous des grands malades de la tête.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Bobby, notre Bobby, mon Bobby
> 
> Z'ètes tous des grands malades de la tête.


Ca fait plaisir, tiens... 

_(ceci dit, mon bon Ed, je boule rarement, et toujours les m&#234;mes, donc forc&#233;ment, &#231;a limite! _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca fait plaisir, tiens...
> 
> _(ceci dit, mon bon Ed, je boule rarement, et toujours les m&#234;mes, donc forc&#233;ment, &#231;a limite! _


T'as qu'a bouler rouge. Tu verras que &#231;a donne beaucoup plus d'occaz'.  _C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je passe dans pr&#233;sentez-vous._


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

Y a jamais de nioubs dans ces fils de pochtrons..

C'est regrettable .. ça manque d'innocentes jeunesses, et puis les vieux plein de cdb, qui n'ont de vert que l'avatar commencent à sentir le sapin à plein nez.

Dommage aussi que la loi de la jungle ne s'applique pas ici , les vieux un peu lent du bulbe et de la fuite, seraient bouffés tout cru par quelques jeunes nioubs plein de hargne..

A bas les vieux résistants , ossature immatérielle , d'un lieu au passé sulfureux.. 

En aucun cas vous ne méritez le salut et la reconnaissance d'une horde craintive des jeunes inscrits, qui vous regarde avec pitié et compassion , alors que eux, prennent encore leur matériel fraîchement acquis, pour un outil autre, que la déconne, ou une bavette à bière chaude. 

Résistez les vieux ..résistez. La cave vous attend, là où personne ne va jamais, sauf par accident .


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En aucun cas vous ne méritez le salut et la reconnaissance d'une horde craintive des jeunes inscrits



Ah non non, moi les jeunes inscrits, ils m'envoient des mp pour me dire que je suis un gros con avec un humour de m*rde. 

Tandis que les vieux inscrits me pourrissent mon tableau de bord avec des images horribles, et que le modos me collent des avertos.... 

Non, moi on me respecte pas, mais c'est pas grave, c'est pas le propos.
J'y étais!
C'est ça ma fierté!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non non, moi les jeunes inscrits, ils m'envoient des mp pour me dire que je suis un gros con avec un humour de m*rde.
> 
> Tandis que les vieux inscrits me pourrissent mon tableau de bord avec des images horribles, et que le modos me collent des avertos....
> 
> ...


Non seulement tu y &#233;tais, mais si mes souvenirs sont corrects, tu en es m&#234;me &#224; l'origine. 



Bobbynountchak, Docteur es conneries.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Docteur es conneries.


Qui m'appelle ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qui m'appelle ?


Pas toi, idiot. 

Toi, t'es professeur &#233;m&#233;rite.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bobbynountchak, Docteur es conneries.



Indeed. 
Je me permets au passage de signaler à Benjamin qu'il ne m'a toujours pas donné mon certificat. 



Ceci dit, tu sais bien qu'à DocEvil, on ne dit pas "pas toi idiot".
A la limite tu peux lui dire "embrasse moi idiot".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça, j'en ai jamais douté. En revanche, des ombres subsistent...
> 
> Quand l'as tu appris?
> 
> ...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Indeed.
> Je me permets au passage de signaler à Benjamin qu'il ne m'a toujours pas donné mon certificat.
> 
> 
> ...



Benjamin! Je l'avais oublié. Il n'a toujours pas répondu à ma question. 
Si je lui pose dans son profil, vous croyez qu'il répondra plus vite?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si je lui pose dans son profil, vous croyez qu'il répondra plus vite?



C'est fait. 
On va voir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non seulement tu y étais, mais si mes souvenirs sont corrects, tu en es même à l'origine.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbynountchak, Docteur es conneries.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est fait.
> On va voir...



Qu'est-ce que je disais... 

Mais bien joué quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A la limite tu peux lui dire "embrasse moi idiot".


_Trains pour La Rochelle... Battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud comme la braise..._ :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2006)

Qu'on arrache les burnes de tous ces comiques...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non non, moi les jeunes inscrits, ils m'envoient des mp pour me dire que je suis un gros con avec un humour de m*rde.
> Tandis que les vieux inscrits me pourrissent mon tableau de bord avec des images horribles, et que le modos me collent des avertos....



Et moi je te connais même pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> http://recettes.viabloga.com/images/Cassoulet_assiette.jpg   ... Sers toi



Oh... il a tout vomi..


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Qu'on arrache les burnes de tous ces comiques...



Là, ça relève des travaux d'Hercule, vu le nombre ! T'as fait ta muscu ?


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> T'as fait ta muscu ?



Pas la peine....

Sonny arrache avec les dents...  

:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> _Surtout qu'à c'qu'on raconte, *il y a des sujets qui bougent encore !*_
> 
> Même pris dans la gelée, ils font des soubresauts, on sait pas si c'est un dernier réflexe des tendons ou bien s'ils vont se relever lentement, se traîner dans les tunnels nauséabonds pour détruire tout soudain© le plancher du Bar en poussant des gémissements gutturaux réclamant vengeance !
> :sick::afraid:



le bar il a été fermé à cause de môssssieurs propres rabat joie et pédantesquement elitistes!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Un p'tit tour au (le)Klub, peut-être?


Ca sent le petit bateau humide par là bas.

 :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je connais d'autres z'endroits où, si ça t'intéresse, mon Jipé !
> 
> _Ah au fait, merci de ton tuyau du matin... :love: :love: :love:     _


Bande de cachottiers!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Euuuh dis, Ed, tu serais pas *un peu prétentieux*, niveau _tuyau du matin_ ??



Bah c'est pour ça qu'on nous surnomme les piliers du bar nan?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pour ça qu'on nous surnomme les piliers du bar nan?


YESSS!!

Bien jou&#233; JP!!
Ze Horde's in da place!!
Whoo whoo whooooooo give me five!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pour ça qu'on nous surnomme les piliers du bar nan?


Yeah!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un poss&#232;de la totalit&#233; des bookmarks?


Oui ! J'ai &#231;a en stock  Y compris les r&#233;ponses aux deux jeux de piste !


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2006)

quels jeux de piste ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> quels jeux de piste ?!


Tu sais bien Tirhum, ce truc ou il y avait des math, l&#224;, ou t'as gal&#233;r&#233; comme... Ben comme un gal&#233;rien quoi...   

D'ailleurs, il n'est pas interdit d'en cr&#233;er d'autres. Je dis &#231;a au passage.
Toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est &#231;a, ou Ed et moi on ouvre un fil &#224; avertos.

Genre tout le monde dit des horreurs sur les modos, et toutes les semaines, un grand gagnant est d&#233;sign&#233;, et re&#231;oit une rafale d'avertos dans sa sale face.


Chouettos comme id&#233;e, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chouettos comme idée, non?



*Oui... Ça, ça me plait... *:love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Les mains sur la table !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Oui... Ça, ça me plait... *:love:


H&#233; h&#233;...
J'en &#233;tais s&#251;r... 

C'est une id&#233;e qui me travaille un peu depuis quelques jours...
Vu comment &#231;a pleut en ce moment, &#231;a changera pas grand chose de toutes fa&#231;ons...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

C'est dans la lignée de la roulette russe tout ça ...


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est dans la lignée de la roulette russe tout ça ...



Mais là t'es à coups sûre ..dead ..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais bien Tirhum, ce truc ou il y avait des math, l&#224;, ou t'as gal&#233;r&#233; comme... Ben comme un gal&#233;rien quoi...
> 
> D'ailleurs, il n'est pas interdit d'en cr&#233;er d'autres. Je dis &#231;a au passage.
> Toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est &#231;a, ou Ed et moi on ouvre un fil &#224; avertos.
> ...


L'avantage, c'est qu'en 3 coups, t'es dehors. &#199;a me branche aussi, tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais là t'es à coups sûre ..dead ..


Je rappelle &#224; toutes fins utiles qu'a priori on n'est cens&#233; _avertir_ que dans _ses_ forums...


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003089 a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles qu'a priori on n'est censé _avertir_ que dans _ses_ forums...


faut donc ouvrir les "_bons_" fils dans les.... "_bons_" forums.....


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003089 a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle &#224; toutes fins utiles qu'a priori on n'est cens&#233; _avertir_ que dans _ses_ forums...



Je me suis permis un commentaire innocent ..


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003089 a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle &#224; toutes fins utiles qu'a priori on n'est cens&#233; _avertir_ que dans _ses_ forums...


Ouais, je tiens d'ailleurs &#224; signaler (vu que je commence &#224; ma&#238;triser le sujet) que certains mod&#233;rateurs malhonn&#234;tes font fi de cette r&#232;gle avec une d&#233;sinvolture r&#233;voltante.


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je tiens d'ailleurs à signaler (vu que je commence à maîtriser le sujet) que certains modérateurs malhonnêtes font fi de cette règle avec une désinvolture révoltante.



J'ai trop de respect pour commenter cette soudaine lueur de lucidité ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je tiens d'ailleurs &#224; signaler (vu que je commence &#224; ma&#238;triser le sujet) que certains mod&#233;rateurs malhonn&#234;tes font fi de cette r&#232;gle avec une d&#233;sinvolture r&#233;voltante.


ouais. Mais bon. Toi t'es un cas _sp&#233;cial_...


----------



## benjamin (9 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Benjamin! Je l'avais oubli&#233;. Il n'a toujours pas r&#233;pondu &#224; ma question.
> Si je lui pose dans son profil, vous croyez qu'il r&#233;pondra plus vite?


Disons que quand tu vois dix blaireaux qui postent en m&#234;me temps des commentaires dans le m&#234;me profil, tu commences &#224; te poser des questions.  
Ensuite, quelques conversations et un petit coup dans l'admin pour voir la liste des derniers commentaires et tu as tes r&#233;ponses.  
Mais j'avoue n'y avoir pr&#234;t&#233; attention que sur la fin (la remont&#233;e fut passionnante), et n'avoir pas daign&#233; r&#233;pondre pour nourrir votre sentiment d'impunit&#233; bien m&#233;rit&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais bien Tirhum, ce truc ou il y avait des math, là, ou t'as galéré comme... Ben comme un galérien quoi...
> 
> D'ailleurs, il n'est pas interdit d'en créer d'autres. Je dis ça au passage.
> Toutes façons, c'est ça, ou Ed et moi on ouvre un fil à avertos.
> ...



R.E.S.P.E.C.T. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Oui... Ça, ça me plait... *:love:



Comme c'est bizarre... 


bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je tiens d'ailleurs à signaler (vu que je commence à maîtriser le sujet) que certains modérateurs malhonnêtes font fi de cette règle avec une désinvolture révoltante.



On va pouvoir faire un club. 



benjamin a dit:


> Disons que quand tu vois dix blaireaux qui postent en même temps des commentaires dans le même profil, tu commences à te poser des questions.
> Ensuite, quelques conversations et un petit coup dans l'admin pour voir la liste des derniers commentaires et tu as tes réponses.
> Mais j'avoue n'y avoir prêté attention que sur la fin (la remontée fut passionnante), et n'avoir pas daigné répondre pour nourrir votre sentiment d'impunité bien mérité.



Ah, The Master 's answer. 


Ils ont l'air sympa tes super pouvoirs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ils ont l'air sympa tes super pouvoirs.




Mouais...
Dis, Benjamin, tu peux coller des avertos aux modos sinon? 
Nan passque sinon, j'ai des noms...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pour ça qu'on nous surnomme les piliers du bar nan?



moi je ne dois pas l'etre: 
pas moyen d'avoir les notifications mails , je me suis abonnée,  j'ai meme laissé un message sur ce thread mais nada, rien, que dalle, pas de notifications  


ben , sinon, quand le bar etait fermé j'ai fait une cure de sommeil


----------



## benjamin (9 Octobre 2006)

Et j'en d&#233;couvre tous les jours de nouveaux, comme celui de supprimer une infraction. T'en as d'ailleurs un peu moins dans ton tableau de bord, je crois.


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2006)

Justement, je me demandais si on était marqué(e)s à vie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Et j'en d&#233;couvre tous les jours de nouveaux, comme celui de supprimer une infraction. T'en as d'ailleurs un peu moins dans ton tableau de bord, je crois.


Yep, plus rien merci.  

Mes amiti&#233;s &#224; Al&#232;m et mackie...


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mes amitiés à ... et mackie...



On a le droit de mettre des avertos pleins de fôtes d'aurtograffes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> On a le droit de mettre des avertos pleins de fôtes d'aurtograffes ?


T'es moqueur, Pr&#233;sident?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es moqueur, Président?



*REZBA se présente*
en 2007 ??


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

Non, pas en 2007. En 2006. Et on vote par mp &#224; tirhum avant mercredi midi !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)

T'es toujours pas &#233;lu ?!...


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2007)

&#199;a ne d&#233;pend plus que de vous ! C'est dimanche prochain, n'oubliez pas !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Avril 2007)

Faudrait pas que le sujet soit transf&#233;r&#233; au comptoir...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

J'aime pas quand les vieilleries remontent. Ça sent l'égout.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)

L'&#233;gout et les couleurs...





Powered by P77


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'égout et les couleurs...


Je ne me posais plus qu'une seule question : QUI (Kate, on sait) allait bien pouvoir la faire ?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> QUI (Kate, on sait)



je m'insurge sur cette vanne douteuse  j'en suis le dépositaire :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2007)

Mes *******s oui!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mes *******s oui!



j'en ai des représentants  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime pas quand les vieilleries remontent. Ça sent l'égout.



Je me disais bien que ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je me disais bien que ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu.


Tu as raison. Je suis vieux, moche, je sens l'égoût et je suis méchant comme une teigne. C'est tout moi.


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

Etait-il vraiment _nécessaire_ de remonter ce sujet ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2007)

Non






...


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

Nous sommes bien d'accord, donc. 





​


----------

